# Review: Ponchos Pond, Ludington, Mi



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This week we stayed at Ponchos Pond in Ludington, MI. THe big draw for us was the indoor heated pool and spa. The weather looked to be on the cool side so we liked having this option to get inside and use the pool. The campground and the facilities are VERY clean and well manicured. with waterfall ponds and a large pond for paddle boats and fishing. The CG is 5 minutes from downtown Ludington and the beaches. There are 2 parks/playgrounds in town. 1 is right on the beach and one is a few blocks up, on the water but between the marinas. We have been to this one before on our travels from port to port with our boat. Very nice! The CG is also 30 minutes from Sliver Lake. We spent a day there visiting the lighthouse and taking a ride on the MacWoods Dune rides.

The kids loved it there. The CG is not in a Forrest, there are trees but it is not a dense forrest setting. THe sites are level all have a concrete pad and some have a concrete pad and drive. Full hook ups and very large sites!!

We were on site 73. Right next to the playground, 100 yards to the bath house and indoor pool/spa and across from the lake. There are also 2 other outdoor pools, outdoor spa, arcade, basketball and volleyball courts, pavillians and very friendly staff.

Now the negatives. You can hear the road, it is not right on the road but you can hear it at times. It did not bother us at all. There is also an occasional, slow moving train. the tracks are on the other side of the fence and the train went back and forth very slowly a couple times a day, not at night. The kids loved watching it go by.

All in all it was a very nice week. The temps were on the cool side but we all had fun!!! We will definately go back!

www.Poncho.com

Let me know if you would like any pictures. I have a lot.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I love that new Super Duty!
What a beauty!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3ME said:


> I love that new Super Duty!
> What a beauty!


Thanks!! Im really happy with it !


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It has a fishing pond. It had to be a great place. Looks very nice. Glad you had fun.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> Let me know if you would like any pictures. I have a lot.


Of course we want pictures!!!








Up load them to a web album... we'd love to look!

It looks very well groomed. I wouldn't mind the 
trains(I like trains) that would be kinda cool.

Traffic... depending on the wind, you may not 
always hear it???

BTW... GREAT! superduty!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Pictures will be up soon!


----------

